
Julia for R programmers (2013) [pdf] - usgroup
https://www.stat.wisc.edu/~bates/JuliaForRProgrammers.pdf
======
stillyslalom
This presentation is more than five years old, and some of the details have
changed. See
[https://julialang.org/learning/](https://julialang.org/learning/) for more
up-to-date introductory material.

------
ellisv
Can we add [2013] to the title?

Julia has changed substantially in the past 5 years…

~~~
dang
Yes. Thanks!

------
catacombs
Sure, but does Julia have an equivalent to ggplot2 and dplyr? These are my two
most used packages for my daily work. If not, Julia is probably not worth it.

~~~
mindB
Plots.jl is a pretty darn good plotting library. If you prefer something more
along the lines of grammar of graphics, checkout VegaLite.jl or Gadfly.jl. For
dplyr, I just saw a presentation by Dr. David Anthoff on his QueryVerse.jl
family of packages, and it's probably just what you're looking for.

That said, I do not recommend the linked article for learning Julia as it's
highly out-of-date.

